# Belgian Malinois dark fawn litter UK



## Misfusa (Dec 23, 2021)

8 weeks old, 3 males and 3 females still available. Both parents from working lines, sire is KC registered and from a champion Spanish bloodline. Microchipped and had first vaccines, treated for worms and fleas.

Based in Scotland, UK. 

Puppies £1000 each, please get in touch with any questions.


----------

